# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Gaming Gear

## pas2007

1. Logitech RumblePad 2 (Ενσύρματο) 10€
2. Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2 (ασύρματο) 15€
3. Speedlink Phantom Hawk Joystick Αχρησιμοποίητο 25€

Όλα σε άριστη κατάσταση.
45€ αν αγοραστούν όλα μαζί.

----------

